# Zena, Staffie - DOB 06



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zena, Staffie - DOB 06



*Homing Requirements:* Zena needs a family to appreciate her for the very good Staffie she is! She would prefer to be an only pet and not to have visiting pets in her home but delighted to meet outside. She could live with respectful children. Zena would enjoy a garden and daily walks.

*Her Story: * Zena was found stray and promptly got kennel coughthis can mean rescues have to refuse but we were able to offer her a place and it soon cleared up. Zena is now spayed, chipped and fully vax'd.

*Advert: * Zena is the sweetest thing! She has a serenity which is beautiful to behold. Kennels just don't seen fitting for a Queen. She is in good health and is affectionate but her energy has a fun fizz about it whilst on the whole being calm in repose. Zena understands sit and paw. She has been well cared for in her past we are sure.

Zena is a small Staffie with a lovely pale lemon beige soft coat with pretty markings. She has an infectious smile and an excitement on commencing her walks. She needs soft furnishings and aromas wafting through from a kitchen. She needs bees buzzing around her garden to entertain her and a window to watch. Zena doesn't deserve the kennel existence facing her currently. Could you save her from it!

"Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit Zenas thread: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Zena Staffie DOB 06 Farnham Kenns on our forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zena is still available for adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Zena please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zena had a day out and a break from kennel life. Here are some pics - arent they gorgeous!





*Please note that Zena is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Zena please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Found a couple of pictures of Zena ...





This pretty lady is in need of a foster place or home of her very own.

*If you are interested in re-homing Zena please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zena is still available for foster or adoption!!!!

If you are interested in re-homing Zena please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the lovely Zena...









































































Zena had a break from kennels for Christmas and a foster place. But she really needs a forever home. Could you offer Zena a home?

If you are interested in re-homing Zena please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zena is doing really well in foster, but still wants a home of her own. Could you adopt her?

If you are interested in re-homing Zena please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zena's fosterer has a dog walker who gave this update:

"


> Hi All. I have been lucky enough to have been walking John's dogs Zena and Jackson every weekday for the last few weeks and just wanted to emphasise what many other people have said about Zena on this thread. She is a beautiful dog and has a really lovely personality, calm, self-assured and very affectionate. She is very friendly to people and other dogs, the only exception to this is if a much larger dog comes bounding up to her in which case she will let it know to back off. If anyone reading this is considering adopting Zena I am very confident that they would not regret it. I attach some shots of her taken on our walk yesterday - the girl in one of them is my daughter, Grace, who comes on walks with me when she can. I do hope Zena will find a permanent home as she deserves the best, although I will miss her!
> 
> Chris"








Could you adopt her?

If you are interested in re-homing Zena please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Zena has found her forever home with her fosterer!


----------

